# Bee Pollen



## I love soap! (Apr 6, 2009)

Has anyone ever used bee pollen in any of your products?


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 8, 2009)

Ohh, bee pollen would be cool. Might color the soap nicely too. No experience, but making a honey and bee pollen soap sounds like it would have lovely results.


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 8, 2009)

yeah you should try it


----------



## Lil Outlaws (Apr 20, 2009)

I've thought of it so many times, just haven't done it since I had no idea what it would do.. maybe I'll finally do that!


----------



## I love soap! (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh, yes you should try


----------

